# piece of BEB stblzd. for JR to look at



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Jul 29, 2018)

I have this piece if you think it would work JR

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## B Rogers (Jul 29, 2018)

I assume you posted this for me to see??? Even though I'm not JR 
But I've been called much worse. Assuming you have, I prefer this blade style with the BEB scales above. PM me the PayPal info. Thanks-Bryson


----------



## JR Parks (Jul 29, 2018)

Jack,
If you are talking about another filet knife foe me- Then heck yes gorgeous piece. How hard were Rodney's with that special tip like that curly walnut?


----------



## B Rogers (Jul 29, 2018)

Ha, sorry for any confusion. I had asked him about some BEB as well. He mentioned he'd post a pic.


----------



## Wildthings (Jul 29, 2018)

I'll answer to JR too if it involves a filet knife for me

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Jul 31, 2018)

lol see what happens when you get old? this post was for B Rogers ...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FLQuacker (Aug 16, 2018)

So many broken hearts...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

